# Unexpected from DIGIT



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 4, 2009)

in june contest i won macafe total security on 3rd june contest but till date i have not recieved my prize.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

Why dont you contact them directly instead of posting a thread here?


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 4, 2009)

i think it is more costly because they have there office only in mumbai and i from delhi.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

^^
I meant through email or PM


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

^^+1


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2009)

^^+1

Its been 4mnths dude........U didnt contact them yet??? :O

PM or E-mail them.....


----------



## Anorion (Oct 4, 2009)

@vaibhav_jain Gimme till Monday, will get someone to contact you.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 4, 2009)

ok thanks @anorion


----------



## threeonethree (Oct 4, 2009)

Just forget it. Either download a freeware antivirus program or use linux instead.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 10, 2009)

i emailed to digit to editor and to help desk but still there is no response.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

Try calling up their office. The number is in the mag.


----------



## CA50 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey my fnd won da digit best desktop back in jan08. He also mailed a lot but reply. He didnt get his prize either. Any comment plz


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 30, 2009)

he is right i emailed them at their help desk and directly to the editor and there is no reply from the editor and from the help desk they mailed me after 3-4 days saying that the responsible person will contact me but till date (i.e. after 20 days) now there is no efforts made team thinkdigit. If this is the service provided by the THINKDIGIT then why they held contests.


----------



## vikasg03 (Oct 30, 2009)

You r right. I already face the similar problem, when jasubhai was the head of this company. and they offer one samsung DVD combo on cheaper price.
Later when I send one Legal Notice to jasubhai, and jairam and robert smith  after that every body rush into my door step, within 24 Hr I got my samsung DVD combo. There regional sales manager personally came from jaipur to my native to handover my Samsung DVD combo ROM.
And this is what i purchased by sending DD with correct amt, and you are talking about free gift..........
Take some SERIOUS action, then only they woke up.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

^+1, I'll give eg of different mag the subscription is over by at least 6 months yet never received my gift, any way it was a cheapo one so never asked those cheaters for it.


----------



## CA50 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think digit is cheating. Hope this thread wil bring us some justice


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,

First up, vikasg03, I remember you, and it wasn't the threat of a legal notice or anything like that that got action in your case, it was quite simply that you brought it to our notice. Sometimes, things do tend to be missed out, because we get thousands of mails a day at our help @ thinkdigit . com ID, and some legitimate mails get marked as spam. For some reason, a lot of people send PC troubleshooting mails to the help ID instead of sos @ thinkdigit . com, which ends up wasting a lot of time for the helpdesk, sifting through mails.

Of course, this is still no excuse for someone to win a prize and not receive it four months later. For those of you who have problems with prizes or free gifts, or even stuff you have bought, not being delivered on the promised date, please drop me a mail at robert.smith @ 9dot9 . in (without the spaces) and I will look into it ASAP.

vaibhav_jain: Please send me the mail trail at the address above, starting with the notification of you being a winner.

CA50: I request you to tell your friend to do the same.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

OFFTOPIC: I sent a mail at the same ID about the dead IRC channel and no response and it is still down. We made our own channel though.


----------



## vikasg03 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you Mr RABOOO for remembering me. It was not quite simply thing which you have forgot to deliver. Why  not you FORGOT or MISSED  OUT to deposit my DD in bank. That you deposit very next day when you receive it and enjoying with my money for next 5 months.

After so many phone calls and mails and that notice, you have accepted your mistake. Before that every body was giving me golmol answer.
my reply not related to thread but required as raboo urf mr robert has commented on my reply.....


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 30, 2009)

Raaabo said:


> Hi,
> 
> First up, vikasg03, I remember you, and it wasn't the threat of a legal notice or anything like that that got action in your case, it was quite simply that you brought it to our notice. Sometimes, things do tend to be missed out, because we get thousands of mails a day at our help @ thinkdigit . com ID, and some legitimate mails get marked as spam. For some reason, a lot of people send PC troubleshooting mails to the help ID instead of sos @ thinkdigit . com, which ends up wasting a lot of time for the helpdesk, sifting through mails.
> 
> ...



Hi Mr.Robert i want to clarify one thing that we are not hungry for your prizes and anything which is free and also PLEASE DO NOT HELD CONTESTS IF YOU DONT KNOW THE importance OF THE TIME OF CUSTOMERS AND USERS LIKE US. This tells us that taking part in contests is waste of time and money.


----------



## CA50 (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess this thread gave us justice. Thanks Ranboo like vaibhav_Jain said we are not hungry for the prizes but the real thing is that we are proud to tell others that we got prize for India`s No.1 magazine DIGIT. Thanks one again. I will imform my fnd sood and he will contact you soon.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Nov 10, 2009)

hi CA50, have your friend got any reply from Mr. Ranboo.
I emailed him at 31st October but till date there is no response and HE IS SAYING US THAT HE WILL LOOK INTO THE MATTER ASAP


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

omg.... u havn't got a response yet...but chill dude u'll get ur prize dont worry


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> omg.... u havn't got a response yet...but chill dude u'll get ur prize dont worry



BTW i am not in wait of it NOW


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

lolz....yeah just find some freeware antivirus or something...
btw i personally never experienced such a thing with digit


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> lolz....yeah just find some freeware antivirus or something...
> btw i personally never experienced such a thing with digit



I am using AVAST! Antivirus from more than 2 years and i am very much satisfied with that. Also i never try to check any other antivirus software


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

just call then man!!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> I am using AVAST! Antivirus from more than 2 years and i am very much satisfied with that. Also i never try to check any other antivirus software



yeah me too avast rocks 
and moreover digit people provide it for free


----------



## CA50 (Nov 10, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> hi CA50, have your friend got any reply from Mr. Ranboo.
> I emailed him at 31st October but till date there is no response and HE IS SAYING US THAT HE WILL LOOK INTO THE MATTER ASAP



no yaar, he didn`t receive and mail. what digit sucks.
u can contact him, here is his id : lakhya.sci@gmail.com
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


puneetgarg said:


> yeah me too avast rocks
> and moreover digit people provide it for free




hey i m also AVAST fan, AVAST really ROCKS, avast daily updates their virus defination, sometimes 3-4 times a day.
HURREY


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Dec 10, 2009)

finally i got it. What a great service of digit??


----------



## CA50 (Dec 10, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> finally i got it. What a great service of digit??



damm it!!! 
My fnd didn`t get it


----------



## crawwww (Dec 10, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> finally i got it. What a great service of digit??



choose chip


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 10, 2009)

crawwww said:


> choose chip


----------



## crawwww (Dec 10, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


>


----------



## CA50 (Dec 10, 2009)

what to do???


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Dec 13, 2009)

try sending mail to "help@thinkdigit.com" again to Mr. Raaabo. or try this id "chandan.sisodia@9dot9.in" i got a address confirmation mail from chandan after replying to him they send me the thing but again after 2-3 weeks of confirmation.

Mr. Raaabo is not responsive dont try him.


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

In the Feedback section, there is a thread called From The Editor's Desk. Try that. Raaabo responded to another person over there.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks i will tell my fnd to try it now


----------



## din (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad you received it. In my case (subscription or missing cd/dvd issues, not any gift), the response was pretty good and Digit always kept their promise.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 15, 2009)

you r lucky man, i think my fnd is unlucky


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2009)

@ Digit...Get more Staff!


----------

